# stole this idea-show me your ears shots



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The only one I have...

Girls Scout horse camp last fall. Riding Juliet, one of the mares.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Does this count  I don't get to go on trail ride often.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Not trail riding, but I was at a show.
I think it's one of the best pictures from the ~400 I took, haha.
I was sitting on Drew's demon spawn, Pistol.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

hehe anything from the back of a horse counts!!!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

how about the back of a cart? lol









myself riding my friends horse (we didnt realize it suddenly got deep there) and you can see the tip of my horses ear (before he was actually mine lol)









Teddys head!









i have more somewhere....but i dont know where at the moment...


----------



## Bay Lee (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## horseanimal11 (May 19, 2010)

I wasn't sitting on her at the time, but... Bee has huge ears.
I have big hands, by the way...


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my gorgeous filly "Angelina" when we were standing together in her paddock.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Post mine later. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice pics.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the first shot!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since these boys aren't saddle broke yet, had to do it from the ground. 










 










I'm just a freak for Arabian stallion's tiny tippy ears!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a front shot too!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I have two from a trail ride to add from yesterday.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

great pics everyone.....looks like everyone is having fun  hopefully ill get some more today!!!! keep them coming


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

cows anyone?


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

haha "got milk"??


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

This is making me quite home sick,
My favoite ear shots
























I think these ones are the most stunningofmy photos.
























yes that is a castle in the distance! here is a zoomed in shot


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

WOW faye what a view!!!!! where is that???? if u can say


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

That is the view from a bridle path about a mile and a half from my home in North wales in the UK. The castle in the distance is Conwy castle.

In the last photos you can see a land mass in the foggy far distance, that is the isle of Anglesey,


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Faye those are some nice shots!


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Tokoneki (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

Taken right before dressage  Mouse was looking at a horse that had gotten loose out on xc and was galloping through the dressage rings!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Faye - those pictures are simply breath taking!

Here are a few of mine. Sadly this road is now paved and the trees cut back on each side...




























Hard to tell from the pic, but that trail is a steep hill down...










The main trail at our local state park trails...


----------

